# Water heater lift



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

If I went on too long, this would be boring for those who've already seen this in the Safety forum. So, if you want to see a cool tool, this will probably entertain...










As seen on the YouTube water heater lifter channel:





and at http://www.wolfvalleytools.com/


----------

